# A good probiotic yogurt please.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi i have IBS-D and have been told to take probiotic yogurts, but i cant have dairy, any suggestions please.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are soy yogurts and you can buy dairy free probotic tablets.You do not have to get the bacteria only from yogurt or other fermented milk products for them to work.http://www.silksoymilk.com/products/silksoyyogurt.aspx as an example that they do actually make yogurt with soy milk rather than dairy.Lactose free probitoics (if the milk proteins aren't a problem, just the lactose)http://www.google.com/products?q=lactose+f...otics&hl=enDairy free probiotics (if you can't tolerate any milk proteins from a milk allergy)http://www.google.com/products?q=dairy+fre...otics&hl=en


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

You could also do fermented veggies if you want probiotics from food that are diary free


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks both of you, very helpful.


----------

